# Pulseaudio doesn't work !



## nikobordx (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi all,

When pulseaudio load, i have this message in /var/log/messages:

E: shm.c:  shm_unlink(/tmp/pulse-shm-2649548005) failed: Permission denied

Some people know this problem ?
Thanks in advance.
Niko.


----------



## macbias (Apr 8, 2009)

*did you solve this?*

hey,
by any chance did you solve this?

i have seen very few ppl who have set up pulse properly and more ppl still having problems. I am not sure if this is to do with pam setup and seen instructions only for linux which use some file called limits.conf.

i have a new installation and doing some google, but would like to see some clear guide somewhere here.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi mdma,

After a fresh install of FreeBSD, i have no problem anymore !
I don't know why but it's perfectly working.

Do you have problem with pulse audio on your FreeBSD ?

Niko.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 9, 2009)

> Pulseaudio doesn't work!


Its 100% normal/typical that it doesnt work, do not bother


----------



## phoenix (Apr 9, 2009)

Why even install PulseAudio on FreeBSD?  Everything short of per-application volume controls is already possible in FreeBSD already.

PulseAudio is a *Linux* solution to a *Linux* problem that should be fixed lower in the *Linux* audio stack.  Adding yet another layer on top of a broken foundation won't fix things.

And adding that broken layer to a working FreeBSD setup is just asking for trouble.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Phoenix,

Can you tell me how to have a per-application volume control on FreeBSD without pulse-audio ?

Thanks in advance,
Nicolas.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 10, 2009)

nikobordx said:
			
		

> Can you tell me how to have a per-application volume control on FreeBSD without pulse-audio ?



OSS4 from ports.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok

But what is the difference between the FreeBSD sound system and the OSS ?
What is the best?

Nicolas.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2009)

For one OSS makes my soundblaster X-Fi work


----------



## macbias (Apr 10, 2009)

hi nikobordx 
no i haven't got this working yet but i have a lot of shtuff to upgrade at the moment and i'm leaving it till after that. 

out of curiosity, are you running as per-user or system? and if per-user, did you manage high-priority or realtime?

thanks


----------



## phoenix (Apr 10, 2009)

nikobordx said:
			
		

> But what is the difference between the FreeBSD sound system and the OSS ? What is the best?



The FreeBSD audio system *is* OSS.  It's a variation of OSS3.

OSS4 is available from the ports tree, with different features, different drivers, some newer drivers, and some drivers that FreeBSD doesn't come with.

Neither is really better than the other.  Use whichever one has the features that you need, and the drivers that you need.


----------



## mdg583 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, I'm glad I eavesdropped on this conversation. Switching from pulseaudio to OSS.


----------



## nikobordx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi mdma,

In fact, I was wrong!
Pulseaudio loads without error but I can't open the volume control!

I know FreeBSD use oss as audio system but why not put directly oss version 4 into the base source of FreeBSD (if I am not mistaken oss v4 uses the BSD license) ??

Nicolas.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 11, 2009)

nikobordx said:
			
		

> I know FreeBSD use oss as audio system but why not put directly oss version 4 into the base source of FreeBSD (if I am not mistaken oss v4 uses the BSD license) ??



FreeBSD team is already working on improoving audio subsystem:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/soundsystem

From what I have read somewhere (MLs?) OSS4 drivers/sollutions will also be included.


----------

